# Black mask breeder WANTED?



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all 

I am just wondering if anyone here knows any breeder who breed the black mask German Shepherd. I locate in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and i am looking in breeder in Germany. my friend annoying my life  i will attach some pictures of the type he wants .




























thank you


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

80% of the breeders in Germany are Black mask breeders. You should have no problem getting one from Germany. Google the "German Seiger Show", and you will see many many very nice black mask German Shepherds.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to agree, Black masked dogs are STUNNING!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You can also look at the Pedigree Database


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I love that look too but I never knew they are breed for this just thought it pops up now and then.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I see this more on American show bred german shepherds .
Carmen


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just look at the parents and other progeny and you can pretty well predict it. Breeders do not breed for it but many of them get it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Odessa, I never thought of it as a black mask.


----------

